# German-speaking psychologist



## Fortunecookie (May 28, 2011)

Dear all,

I am looking for a German-speaking psychologist / psycho therapist / psychological counsellor in the Winelands, Somerset West area or the Southern suburbs of Cape Town. Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

You may contact Dr. Ahlert on 021-945 44 39/ 76, cell 083 227 07 30 or: [email protected]


----------

